# Community Partnership Sergeant / Supervisor Wentworth Institute of Technology



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Community Partnership Sergeant / Supervisor*
Wentworth Institute of Technology 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 08/24/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Department:* Public Safety

*Job Description Summary*

Wentworth Institute of Technology is seeking applicants interested in joining the Wentworth community as a *Community Partnership Sergeant / Supervisor in the Department of Public Safety*.

Reporting directly to the Police Lieutenant / Assistant Director of Public Safety, the Community Partnership Sergeant / Supervisor will have several responsibilities including:

Assist the department and university with emergency management, preparedness, and operational response training and planning.
Required attendance and participation in emergency preparedness drills and training with the Colleges of the Fenway (COF) and Longwood Collective / Medical Academic Scientific Community Organization (MASCO) emergency management and preparedness personnel.
Ensure the safety and security of students, staff, faculty, visitors, and WIT property through efficient use of police department resources. Determines necessary and appropriate actions needed to resolve problems.
Supervise campus police officers. Act as incident commander during campus emergencies until relieved by another supervisor or appropriate superior.
Play a pivotal role in the department's outreach, policy development, recruitment, and other strategic goals.
Oversee a range of internal and external community engagement activities and events and assist with efforts by the police department to engage with both the Wentworth community and the surrounding community.
Build and maintain relationships with key stakeholders and facilitating dialogue that informs and advances the mission of the department. Specific examples include but are not limited to; leadership development within communities, public education campaigns, community empowerment, community focus groups, and targeted community-centered task forces advancing public safety.
Work closely and partner with Wentworth Institute of Technology's Community and Government Relations, Center for Community & Learning Partnerships, Neighborhood Relations; Diversity, Equity, and Inclusion; Equity and Compliance, the Center for Diversity & Social Justice Programs, Center for Student Life, and Housing & Residential Education.
This specialty classification sergeant will be required to work a flexible schedule including evenings, weekends, and holidays to attend various emergency management preparedness and response meetings, community engagement-related events, and as required by management.

*Inclusive Excellence at Wentworth:*
_Wentworth Institute of Technology is committed to diversity, equity, and inclusion in all University programs and activities. The University does not discriminate based on race, color, national origin, sex, sexual orientation, religion, disability, age, genetic information, gender identity, veteran status or any other category protected by law. All qualified applicants will receive consideration._

To find out more about the Wentworth's commitment to Diversity, Equity and Inclusion, please visit the website Diversity, Equity, and Inclusion | Wentworth .

All applicants have the right to accessibility support and accommodations. To request accessibility support or accommodations, contact the Executive Director of Equity and Compliance, Catlin Wells, at *[email protected]*

*How to Apply*:
Interested applicants should apply at *https://jobs.wit.edu*. Please submit required documents.

*Minimum Education Required:* Bachelor's degree

*Preferred Education:* Master's degree

*Minimum Work Experience Required:* Minimum of five years of experience as a sergeant/supervisor and/or ten years as a sworn law enforcement officer.

*Minimum Knowledge Required*
Comprehensive knowledge of theories, concepts and practices and ability to use in complex, difficult and/or unprecedented situations.

*Advertised Minimum Qualifications*

Bachelor's degree in criminal justice, emergency management, or related field
Minimum of five years of experience as a sergeant/supervisor and/or ten years as a sworn law enforcement officer.
Certification or concentration in emergency management.
*Advertised Preferred Qualifications*

Master's degree in criminal justice or related field.
Sexual assault investigator certification.
Factual analysis, interviewing, and interrogation training
Critical incident stress management certified.
Trained in crisis intervention.
Active shooter response instructor Certification (ALICE).
Experience with stress management.
Skilled and understanding of behavioral health stressors such as stress, depression, post-traumatic stress disorder (PTSD), and suicidal thoughts and actions.
Rape Aggression Defense System (RAD) certified instructor.
Certified as a field training officer (FTO).
Experience working with the community, government, organizations, and outside law enforcement agencies.
Experience with event planning and community engagement programming.
Excellent interpersonal, oral, and written communication skills and demonstrated ability to collaborate with individuals from different backgrounds and disciplines.
Experience with managing department-wide strategies and change management plans.
Strong time and project management skills and the ability to manage multiple projects simultaneously.
Ability to use critical thinking to navigate and analytically solve complex problems.
Ability to work independently and make sound judgments and decisions.
Must possess the ability to respond and take charge in emergency situations.

*Posting Number:* S00759

*Job Category:* Professional
Equal Opportunity/Affirmative Action Employer
Wentworth is a Tobacco-free Community


----------

